# Boy or girl?? 13+3.. so desperate to know!



## Becca_324

I don't know if my pictures are clear enough or not? One of my sonographers kept getting confused between the nub and the umbilical cord!
Any thoughts welcome!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 45


----------



## Becca_324

Another image
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 23


----------



## hiphophooray

This is just a guess but I think boy! :)

ETA: After studying it for a minute the nub sort of looks girly!! Haha I am sure that helps so much, but. I am changing my guess to girl lol


----------



## madseasons

Flat like my Freya's...So I am going with a :pink: guess!


----------



## MeeOhMya

girly. Congrats on baby


----------



## Becca_324

Thank you :D
Part of me is really hoping girl but I don't mind as long as it's healthy it is my first baby :) I'm just so impatient to wait to find out! Haha


----------



## Nerdy

I want to say girl.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think girl :)


----------



## Becca_324

Thank you :) I am sorta hoping for pink! :)


----------



## embeth

Girl! I would be very shocked if u hear boy! Extremely girly nub!;)


----------



## Becca_324

Thank you :D I have only been getting girls on all forums I've posted on! :D
I'm trying to not get too excited for it being a girl just yet, but it's hard when everyone says girl, not heard any boys yet :D
Can find out for definite in 3 weeks :D


----------



## pinkpassion

Girl!!! Make sure to update!!!


----------



## Becca_324

Thank you! I'm trying not to get excited over the gender but it's hard when everyone's saying the same thing! Haha


----------



## WantaBelly

:pink:


----------



## Becca_324

Eeeekk! Wish I could find out for definite now :(


----------



## cupcakekate

I think girl too x


----------



## Lucy3

Looks a lot like my girl nub at 13 weeks :)


----------



## Becca_324

Everyone is saying girl on all the other sites as well! What's the bettings that it will be a boy now! I find it hard because I don't really know what I'm looking at, all looks a bit confusing on the picture to me :p


----------



## Becca_324

Anyone else :)?


----------



## Cloe

:pink:


----------



## Becca_324

Yay thank you!! :happydance:
Two weeks until I find out for sure! Far too long to wait for me :(


----------



## mummyconfused

Post edited: Please read the forum rules


> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites


----------



## Becca_324

Thank you so much for replying! I've joined the group! :)


----------



## bdb84

:pink:


----------



## Becca_324

Thank you! :D


----------



## BeachyBronzer

Scull looks girly to me :)


----------



## Becca_324

Thank you!! I find out tomorrow! :D


----------



## Becca_324

Confirmed girl!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!!


----------

